# Baby stolen



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Code PINK in Florida!
Because of great security and police work, they were able to nab the offender (a woman) and reunite the baby with the parents!
These are soooo close to home from me 'cause I work in OB. It's so frightening whenever I hear a "code pink" announced over the hospital intercom. Thankfully, my hospital has never had one that went as far as the one in Fl.
Happy news that all ended well today.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG-- well thankfully it turned out ok-- the baby was stolen from the hospital? 

A friend of mine just had a baby and I was very impressed (and a little disheartened) by the "baby lo-jack" system they had at the hospital...sad that has to be done in this day and age though.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God that baby was saved. What a sick world this sometimes is. It's disheartening.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, stolen from the hospital. At our hospital, the baby's umbilical cord clamp doubles as an alarm system. If the baby gets too close to the exit with the clamp on, it sounds the hospital alarm.
I believe this baby had the same alarm, but the criminal flew through the exit with security on her tail. Very possible.
I'm on a push to lo-jack our children. Shoot, we put microchips in our pets, but NOT our kids????


----------

